# Pain during ovulation



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I used to have such severe pain during ovulation; pain that would cause me to double over. I popped Motrin 800 and it helped tremendously. Then dr. put me on birth control pills for some years and it was great. Now that I'm off birth control pills, the pain has not resurfaced. I'm wondering why; what has changed about my body? I'm glad that it's not there, but why isn't it?I know that I have a number of fibroids and sex is sometimes painful. Wonder if that has anything to do with it?I was just wondering if the pain that I used to experience was a pre-warning of something more serious happening and that the lack of that pain means that something more serious is going on.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I don't know what it means for sure. I'm having a hard enough time figuring out myself at the moment and was just thinking, yeah, within the next month (after the new insurance kicks in), I'll probably be paying Dr. Patronella another visit!Anyway, I'm just trying to say, no telling! But here's one theory: in our 40s or before, we stop ovulating as much. Maybe you are just starting to skip ovulation altogher and, thus, you don't have the old, familiar pain? Just an idea...


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Here's another theory... If you have some endo, one of the things the Pill does is cause the uterine lining to not be as thick. Endo growing other places will also thin while on the Pill. So if you have endo, or if fibroids are affected in a similar way, they might have shrunken while you were on the pill.HipJan had another good thought, if you are getting to be where you might be perimenopausal. Even women in their most fertile years skip ovulating now and then, I think.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Hey, skip ovulating??? I never knew that! I'm all for it and yes, it's time!!I've also been told many years ago that my uterus was enlarged, but no one seemed to think much about that and I'm still alive!


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Patty, I had the severe pain with ovulation also, ever since I was in my 20's. Once I hit 40 things eased up tremendously so I agree with HipJan on this completely & I do think that as we start skipping ovulation, this eases up. I was told at age 27 that I had cysts on my right ovary (was the side I experienced the most pain at ovulation). They never grew in size and nothing ever came of it, & still I have them (I'm 52 now, will be 53 in April). I was also told for years that I had an enlarged uterus...but I still have that 'ole uterus lol. Btw, my last period was Dec 3rd so I'm rather excited that just MAYBE I've come to the end here, & I'm on the other side of menopause. Wasn't such a bad trip afterall lol & I'm not sad to say goodbye to that monthly "visitor" as we used to call it in the "old days" LOL.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I have killer ovulation pain that triggers my IBS c/ spasms. I am 35. I WISH I wouldn't ovulate every month! For lots of info; this is a good site:www.obgyn.net


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

hi, I had als ovulation pain and i'm on the pill....and everything is ok....my gyno said that if you are on the pill for some years, the pain can eventually go away....so maybe you are the lucky one and the pain will not come back anymore....pills can also have this....as a good side effect lol.....


----------

